# 1.6L LH7 Diesel torque specifications



## Noxz (Jun 21, 2018)

text was too long.. more info..
[FONT=&quot]*Single Use Non-Threaded Fasteners/Components*[/FONT]
Note: All fasteners/components listed in this table MUST BE DISCARDED and replaced with NEW after removal.

Application
Air Conditioning Compressor Hose Seal
Camshaft Housing Gasket
Catalytic Converter Gasket
Charge Air Bypass Valve Vacuum Hose Seal
Crankshaft Front Oil Seal
Crankshaft Rear Oil Seal
Cylinder Head Gasket
Engine Cooler Outlet Pipe Seal 
Engine Core Hole Plug 
Engine Oil Level Indicator Switch O-Ring Seal
Exhaust Gas Recirculation Cooler Housing Gasket
Exhaust Gas Recirculation Cooler Outlet Pipe Seal
Exhaust Gas Recirculation Cooler Pipe Gasket
Exhaust Gas Recirculation Valve Gasket
Exhaust Gas Recirculation Valve Seat Gasket
Exhaust Manifold Gasket
Exhaust Pressure Differential Sensor Pipe Clamp
Fuel Injection Fuel Return Hose Clamp
Fuel Injection Pump Seal Ring
Fuel Injector Fuel Return Hose Clamp
Fuel Injector Gasket
Fuel Injector Return Hose Clip
Fuel Return Hose Clamp
Intake Manifold Gasket
Oil Cooler Adapter Gasket
Oil Filter Cap Bolt Gasket
Oil Filter Cap O-Ring
Oil Filter Cap Seal
Oil Filter Seal 
Oil Pan Drain Plug Gasket 
Power Brake Booster Inlet Hose Connector Fitting Seal
Throttle Body Assembly Gasket
Timing Chain Lower Cover Gasket
Turbocharger Coolant Feed And Return Pipe Bracket Gasket
Turbocharger Coolant Feed Pipe Clamp
Turbocharger Coolant Feed Pipe Gasket
Turbocharger Gasket
Turbocharger Oil Feed Pipe Gasket
Turbocharger Oil Return Pipe Gasket
Valve Stem Oil Seal
Water Pump Seal


----------



## Noxz (Jun 21, 2018)

This next stuff could maybe be it's own thread.. has tolerances/clearances for when a replace/rebuild is required

Engine Mechanical Specifications


ApplicationSpecification MetricEnglish General Data 

RPO
LH7 

Engine Type
4-Cylinder Inline 

Displacement
1598 ccm97.5 cu in

Bore Diameter
79.7 mm3.14 in

Stroke
80.1 mm3.15 in

Bore Distance
88.7 mm3.49 in

Compression Ratio
16.0:1 

Output @ Engine Speed
100 kW / 4000 RPM 

Torque @ Engine Speed
320 N-m / 2000 RPM236 lb ft / 2000 RPM

Idle Speed
800 RPM 

No-Load max. Speed
5500 RPM 

Compression
2000 kPa290 PSI

Leakage of Pressure
<25% per Cylinder 

Injection Pressure of the Common Rail System
200 MPa29008 PSIEngine Management 

ECM Type
E98 D1P 

Injection Pressure Pump Type
D1P 

Injector Type
Denso - G3.5S 

Firing Order
1–3–4–2 

Glow Plug Type
without Pressure Sensor 

Glow Plug Voltage
4.4 Volt Oil Circulation System 

Engine Oil Filling with Oil Filter
Refer to Approximate Fluid Capacities 

Engine Oil Filling between “min.” and “max.”
1.0 L1.06 quarts

Engine Oil Quality
ACEA C3 or A3/B4 

Engine Oil Viscosity
0W-30, 5W-30, 0W-40, 5W-40 

Disposal of Engine Oil
For disposal the engine oil follow safety regulations and national legislation. 

Oil Consumption / 1000 km
max 0.6 Lmax 0.63 quartsOil Pump 

Oil Pump Type
2 Steps Variable Displacement Oil Pump with Solenoid Control 

Oil Pressure with Idle Speed and under hot running conditions
 

Solenoid: On
>100 kPa / 800 RPM 

Solenoid: Off
>100 kPa / 800 RPM 

Oil Pressure with 4000 RPM under hot running conditions
 

Solenoid: On
260-280 kPa / 4000 RPM 

Solenoid: Off
660-680 kPa / 4000 RPM Coolant System 

Type of Coolant Pump
Non Switchable Water Pump 

Filling
Refer to Approximate Fluid Capacities 

Coolant Flow Cylinder Block inlet with 4000 RPM
167 L / min44.12 gal / min

Coolant Flow Radiator Flow with 4000 RPM
130 L / min34.34 gal / minCoolant pressurization240 kPa34.8 PSIThermostat 

Type
Thermal Controlled Thermostat 

Start to Opening
88°C190.4°F

Fully Open
102°C215.6°FCylinder Head Gasket 

Cylinder Head Gasket Thickness / Piston Projection Dimension (identification mark on Position I)
1.06-1.20 mm / 0.193 - 0.350 mm0.042-0.047 in / 0.008 - 0.014 in

Cylinder Head Gasket Thickness / Piston Projection Dimension (identification mark on Position II)
1.155-1.305 mm / 0.350 - 0.450 mm0.045-0.051 in / 0.014 - 0.018 in

Cylinder Head Gasket Thickness / Piston Projection Dimension (identification mark on Position III)
1.255-1.405 mm / 0.450 - 0.565 mm0.049-0.055 in / 0.018 - 0.022 inCylinder Head 

Cylinder Head Height
127 ± 0.15 mm5.000 ± 0.006 in

Maximum Sag of Cylinder Head
0.10 mm0.0039 in

Valve Seat Angle at Valve Head
45 degrees ± 20 minutes45 degrees ± 0.33 degrees

Valve Guide External Diameter Standard
9.528-9.539 mm0.3751-0.3756 inValves 

Valve Stem Diameter – Intake
4.969-4.985 mm0.1956-0.1963 in

Valve Stem Diameter – Exhaust
4.959-4.975 mm0.1952-0.1959 in

Valve Spring Length – Unstressed
42.87 mm1.688 in

Valve Spring Length – 22.8 – 25.2 daN
32.0 mm1.260 in

Valve Spring Length – 44.2 – 44.7 daN
24.0 mm0.945 in

Valve Diameter Intake
26.54-26.8 mm1.0449-1.0551 in

Valve Diameter Exhaust
24.24-24.5 mm0.9543-0.9646 inEngine Block 

Engine Block Height
220.25 mm8.67 in

Conrod Length
135 mm5.32 in

Compression Height
46.65 mm1.84 inCylinder Bore 

Cylinder Bore Diameter
79.692-79.708 mm3.1375-3.1381 in

Oval Diameter Range
± 0.013 mm± 0.0005 in

Oversize Cylinder Bore Diameter
0.25 mm0.0098 inCamshaft 

Camshaft Bearing Journal Diameter – 1-4 Bearing Journal
23.948 ± 0.012 mm0.9428 ± 0.0005 in

Camshaft Bearing Journal Diameter – Rear Bearing Journal
28.448 ± 0.012 mm1.1200 ± 0.0005 in

Camshaft Axial Clearance
0.090-0.190 mm0.0035-0.0075 inCamshaft Bearing 

Camshaft Bearing Diameter – 1-4 Bearing Journal
24.000-24.020 mm0.9448-0.9457 mm

Camshaft Bearing Diameter – Rear Bearing Journal
28.500-28.520 mm1.1220-1.1228 inConnecting Rod 

Con Rod Bearing Bushing Internal Diameter
29.017-29.031 mm1.1424-1.1429 in

Con Rod Big End Bore Diameter
52.992-53.008 mm2.0863-2.0869 inConnecting Rod Bearing

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Upper Shell – Blue – Class B)
1.469-1.473 mm0.0578-0.0580 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Lower Shell – Blue – Class B)
1.469-1.473 mm0.0578-0.0580 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Upper Shell – Yellow – Class C)
1.473-1.477 mm0.0580-0.0581 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Lower Shell – Yellow – Class C)
1.473-1.477 mm0.0580-0.0581 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Upper Shell – Green – Class D)
1.477-1.481 mm0.0581-0.0583 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Lower Shell – Green – Class D)
1.477-1.481 mm0.0581-0.0583 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Upper Shell – Black – Class E)
1.481-1.485 mm0.0583-0.0585 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness (Lower Shell – Black – Class E)
1.481-1.485 mm0.0583-0.0585 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness Oversize (Upper Shell)
1.535-1.545 mm0.0604-0.0608 in

Con Rod Bearing Shell Thickness Oversize (Lower Shell)
1.535-1.541 mm0.0604-0.0607 in

Con Rod Bearing Clearance
0.072-0.02 mm0.0028-0.0008 inCrankshaft 

Main Bearing Journal Diameter Standard Size
52.982-52.998 mm2.0859-2.0865 in

Main Bearing Journal Diameter Undersize
52.855-52.871 mm2.0809-2.0815 in

Crankshaft Journal Width for Thrust Bearing
25.810-25.890 mm1.0161-1.0193 in

Connecting Rod Bearing Journal Diameter
49.992-50.008 mm1.9682-1.9688 inMain Bearing 

Main Bearing Shell Thickness Standard Size
2.261-2.269 mm0.0890-0.0893 in

Main Bearing Shell Thickness Oversize
2.324-2.332 mm0.0915-0.0918 in

Axial Thrust Washers Thickness
2.000-2.030 mm0.0787-0.0799 in

Axial Clearance
0.110-0.330 mm0.0043-0.0130 in

Main Bearing Clearance
0.038-0.086 mm0.0015-0.0034 inEngine Block 

Bearing Bore Diameter in Cylinder Block
57.551± 0.007 mm2.2658± 0.00028 inPiston 

Piston Diameter
79.655 ± 0.007 mm3.1360± 0.00028 in

Piston Projection Dimension
0.193-0.565 mm0.0076-0.0222 in

Piston Pin Diameter
28.997-29.000 mm1.1416-1.1417 in

Piston Pin Eye Diameter
29.008-29.013 mm1.1420-1.1422 in

Clearance Piston Pin in Piston
0.008-0.016 mm0.0003-0.0006 in

Clearance Piston Pin in Con Rod
0.017-0.034 mm0.0007-0.0013 in

Piston Weight Difference
± 0.005 kg Piston Rings 

Compression Ring 1 – Thickness
1.47-1.495 mm0.0579-0.0589 in

Compression Ring 2 – Thickness
1.47-1.495 mm0.0579-0.0589 in

Oil Scraper Ring – Thickness
1.97-1.99 mm0.0776-0.0783 in

Compression Ring 1 – Axial Clearance
0.115-0.16 mm0.0045-0.0063 in

Compression Ring 2 – Axial Clearance
0.095-0.14 mm0.0037-0.0055 in

Oil Scraper Ring – Axial Clearance
0.025-0.065 mm0.0010-0.0026 in

Compression Ring 1 – Gap
0.20-0.35 mm0.0079-0.0137 in

Compression Ring 2 – Gap
0.5-0.7 mm0.0197-0.0276 in

Oil Scraper Ring – Gap
0.25-0.5 mm0.0098-0.0197 in


----------

